# First post from a newbie:



## Potlicker (Jan 21, 2016)

This past Nov I bought my 2410 on sale at Lowes. As of yet have NOT had a chance to use it. Weather man says that is going to change tomorrow. And I have to say of all the power equipment I've owned in my long life, the owners manual and op manual are the worst I've ever seen. Tells all about how to start with elec start and all that. But NOWHERE can I find where it says how to turn it off?? Do you simply remove that plastic "key"? If it's really that simple, why the heck didn't they just say it? Don't mean to look like the dummy of the year, but if ya don't ask ya don't know. Thanks for helping out the dummy ya'll.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Pot, welcome aboard! Looks like y'all are gonna get hammered this weekend. Enjoy  And please don't be shy about reporting back to us!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello potlicker, welcome to *SBF!!* can't help with that question all my old toro's have a keyed on / off switch. does the engine have a stop setting, turtle - rabbit


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Potlicker said:


> This past Nov I bought my 2410 on sale at Lowes. As of yet have NOT had a chance to use it. Weather man says that is going to change tomorrow. And I have to say of all the power equipment I've owned in my long life, the owners manual and op manual are the worst I've ever seen. Tells all about how to start with elec start and all that. But NOWHERE can I find where it says how to turn it off?? Do you simply remove that plastic "key"? If it's really that simple, why the heck didn't they just say it? Don't mean to look like the dummy of the year, but if ya don't ask ya don't know. Thanks for helping out the dummy ya'll.


What make is the 2410?

Ya, manuals are getting better and better. down to about 6 pages, in 3 languages. Remember, that this new manual style is in order to better serve you (or serve you better) or whatever the expression is when they take something good and make it useless.

Does your engine have an toggle switch on it, marked ON/OFF or RUN/STOP?

If it has a throttle control, there might be a kill switch that activates when you turn it right to the turtle and beyond. If all else fails use the safety key. If you have a fuel shutoff valve, you can shut that off, and let it empty the carburetor and it will stop. I usually use the fuel valve so the carb stays empty when I'm not moving snow from hither to yon.


----------



## Potlicker (Jan 21, 2016)

Skutflut, she is a Troy Bilt Model 2410.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum potlicker


I have one too. You can pull the key or simply move the throttle down to stop and it kills the ignition.

NOTE:
 For detailed starting instructions and more 
information on all engine controls, refer to the engine 
manual packed with your unit.

Know Your Snow Thrower
Choke Control
Activating the choke control closes the choke plate on the 
carburetor and aids in starting the engine.
Primer
Depressing the primer forces fuel directly into the engine’s 
carburetor to aid in cold-weather starting.
Oil Fill
Engine oil level can be checked and oil added through the 
oil fill.
Ignition Key 
The ignition key is a safety device. Insert key and snap in 
place; do not turn ignition key. Pull the key out halfway to 
stop the engine. Remove key when the unit is not in use. 
*Throttle Control
The throttle control regulates the speed of the engine 
and will shut off the engine when moved into the STOP 
position.*


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Potlicker said:


> Skutflut, she is a Troy Bilt Model 2410.


The engine manual mentions stopping the engine on page 15.


----------



## Potlicker (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the kind help Gents. Thiis being my first snow blower I'm sure I'll be bugging the crap out of you guys till I learn the ropes a littlle. Feels good to know help is close at hand. Thanks again....


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome and have fun in that fresh white stuff coming your way :welcome:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Potlicker said:


> Thanks for the kind help Gents. Thiis being my first snow blower I'm sure I'll be bugging the crap out of you guys till I learn the ropes a littlle.


That's what were here for !!

You should look into doing an impeller mod as the Troys tend to have a pretty good gap between the impeller and the housing.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/71241-impeller-mod-troy-bilt-2410-a.html

In the future when those skids get thin or you just want to upgrade look into getting some better ones. The OEM ones are thin and one sided.
I was in a hurry and grabbed Ariens skids but there are some nice options out there depending on what your running it on. I have gravel so the Ariens ones work great. If I had concrete I'd go with poly.
I also mounted them forward as I'd prefer them to hit something first rather than the bucket or scraper.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Potlicker said:


> Thanks for the kind help Gents. Thiis being my first snow blower I'm sure I'll be bugging the crap out of you guys till I learn the ropes a littlle. Feels good to know help is close at hand. Thanks again....



A couple of tips for when the first snow event happens:

Before the snow is on the ground, check the area you plan to clear for rocks, landscape decorations, flower pots, kids toys, dog toys, etc.. They are hard to see once the snow is down.

When the snow does hit, watch out for newly added things like newspapers, small animals, kid's snow shovels and kids. Don't let them play in the output stream as it often contains more than just snow. Try to blow snow WITH the wind. If you blow into the wind, you will quickly see why I suggest with the wind. 

Try and arrange your route so you don't blow the same snow twice. It gets deeper and harder to throw if you keep piling it up from previous passes.

Try and move cars onto the street so they are not in the way, and so they dont get scratched if the blower suddenly decides to lurch into them. You might want to clear the area behind the car(s) befeore moving them to avoid compacting the snow. That's optional.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Could not of said it any better.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

skutflut said:


> A couple of tips for when the first snow event happens:
> 
> Before the snow is on the ground, check the area you plan to clear for rocks, landscape decorations, flower pots, kids toys, dog toys, etc.. They are hard to see once the snow is down.
> 
> ...


Could not of said it any better


----------

